# Recoil, any of you afraid to flinch? i got your solution



## khurrum (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey, 
i wanted to do my part and help all of you who hate the recoil of a 30-06 or above, I am a new hunter, i almost bought a 308 because i was recoil shy before, but my dad pushed me into buying a 3006, so i decided that if i have to get one i wan't to find away to get around the recoill,
and i came up with one idea, "SIMS LIMBSAVER PREFIT RECOIL PADS" I kid you not this thing has less recoil then a 308, we are talking about a super light tikka t3 lite in 3006 it has practically no recoil, listen i went to the range shot 3 boxes and my dad shot three boxes after the 4 shot my dad needed a break, i shot 3 boxes and then realized my sholder was a bit shaken, "Shaken" nothing more. i bought mine for 60 dollars prefit for my tikka t3 from italian sporting goods in vancouver, it is the best investment ever... oh and later today i'll be posting some pics of the t3


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The limbsaver pad is pretty well known, no secrets being revealed here. Thanks for trying to help anyhoo though. :beer:


----------



## khurrum (Jul 28, 2004)

i still wanna make sure everyone knows, because it is the only reason out there for buying a 3006 over a 308, the 3006 performs significantly bettere, and i believe the only competition between the too is always about recoil. althought the 308 is a little more accurate, the 30-06 is YOUR GUN...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Khurrum

I agree the limb saver helps. I have one on a light weight 300WSM. There are many new people on here so I am sure the information was valuable to someone. Welcome to the sight. Don't worry to much about Militant Tigers response. He professes to be liberal minded, tolerant, open minded and such, but he isn't much of a diplomat. Don't worry most of us Yankees are friendly.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

Yes I agree the 30-06 Springfield does kick a lot, not too bad for a man like me! Its fun watching people try to achieve a descent group from the big magnum rifle cartridges when they are scared of the recoil and don't want to admit it! Over the years I have shot countless custom Mausers with the original steel butt plates, now that's fun! I have discovered Limbsaver's custom fit pads don't really fit perfectly like a custom job!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

OneShotOneKill said:


> Yes I agree the 30-06 Springfield does kick a lot, not too bad for a man like me!


OSOK, didn't your mama ever teach you anything about humility?


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

OneShotOneKill said:


> Over the years I have shot countless custom Mausers with the original steel butt plates, now that's fun!


A custom mauser with the same stock??? Doesnt sound custom to me...
:sniper:


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Hey 300 Winchester Magnum brothers? What type of recoil pads do you use?

Plainsman,

I have a mother not mama!*

My mother, father and teachers taught me to read & write so I am able to teach myself, but thank you for your concern!

*What do you mean?
Humility = the quality or condition of being humble.

SniperPride,

It doesn't need to sound custom to you!*

I do a lot of custom work to Mausers, but sometimes don't change the stock, I re-chamber &/or re-barrel, bolt & trigger work, install iron sight &/or drill and tap for scope. I have added pistol grips to a lot of military stocks. I love the original wood, most replacement custom stocks are not wood, so I re-use the same stocks with custom work done to them, but usually re-blue the steel butt plate and all other furniture.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

ok, so you modify mausers, gacha.
My .300 doesnt need any special recoil pad, although shooting it off the bench is painful, but bearable.
:sniper:


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*SniperPride,

Sure ok what ever word you want to use. I customize and/or modify!

Dictionary:*

*Customize *= to make or alter to individual or personal specifications.

*Modify *= to change in form or character; alter.

*Thesaurus*:

*Modify *= adapt, adjust, become, change, convert, correct, *customize*, doctor, mutate, recast, redo, refashion, reform, remodel, reorganize, repair, reshape, revise, rework, shift gears, switch over, transfigure, transform, transmogrify, transmute, turn, tweak, vary


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Plainsman, Mama's teach, Mother's allow full expression of one's potential. Didn't you know that? I'm sorry, manners need to be learned somewhere. Semantics are always an interesting argument, even when certain words carry a particular flavor or convey a special picture. There, is that as clear as mud.

Recoil is always a concern, especially if you are shooting a bunch. I have found that the noise level contributes to "felt" recoil for me. If it's loud, and most centerfires are, then it "seems" to kick more. Hearing protection is just as important TO ME. In the field, the adrenalin pretty much masks the recoil. Of course, I've only shot one shot from a magnum (458 W), and that was offhand years ago.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

OSOK

I have given you some jabs in the past for a reason. Not so much to be cruel, but I sometimes use humor to try give someone a hint. As you do not take hints well let me be slightly more blunt. Don't take this as attacking you, it is meant as advise.

I did mean the quality of humble when I asked if your mama ever taught you humility. I was referring to the boasting phrase


> "not too bad for a man like me"





> "Its fun watching people try to achieve a descent group from the big magnum rifle cartridges when they are scared of the recoil and don't want to admit it!"


I don't understand why that is fun. I feel sorry for them and would perhaps belittle myself some so that I don't come across as arrogant. I would perhaps say, I notice you have a little flinch, I had the same problem myself, and you know what? Ear plugs as desprie mentioned cured it for me. Perhaps you would like to try some.



> "Over the years I have shot countless custom Mausers with the original steel butt plates, now that's fun! "


Yes we realize how much more macho you are than the rest of us.



> "I have discovered Limbsaver's custom fit pads don't really fit perfectly like a custom job!"


Really, well I'll be darned. I didn't know someone discovered them, I thought they were invented by limbsaver corp. Anyway, I have noticed also that they do not fit perfectly.

It doesn't bother me that much when I am the brunt of your insults, but when young hunters come on here the last thing they need is a smart a$$ put down. Sniper Pride built a beautiful rifle, and I told him so. What did you do? You picked it all apart, to heavy, rings to high, you should flute the barrel. Khurrum was excited to share something he had come across. It didn't hurt me, did it hurt you? While you patted yourself on the back, (not too bad for a man like me) you essentially called him a sissy for needing a recoil pad on a 30-06. Nothing could be further from the truth. I wouldn't go so far as asking you to be kind to people OSOK, or even to quit boasting, but it would be nice if you would lay off the young hunters looking for a place to share experiences.

You have in the past said I misquoted you. OSOK, everyone on here read your deleted posts and knows better. I for one cherish credibility, and I am amazed at how little you value your own.

I feel bad about doing this, but I felt it was time someone did. I apologize to the rest of you who I have subjected to this rebuffing. Again, please except my sincere apologies.

I will not have time to argue this point as I am leaving in the morning for Montana to meet my brand new grand-daughter.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

My point being, OSOK, why would you rechamber the mauser with a new barrel,*then* not change the buttplate for whomever you are building the gun for if it indeed would need it. Whatever I guess, I dont see your point in bragging about having to shoot "custom" mausers and they're heavy recoil if you arent going to change the recoil pad its your own fault. :roll:
btw I have an original mauser in 8mm totally unmodified and its felt recoil is minimal, so what caliber are you making it to have so much recoil?


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Khurrum*, you have found an excellent solution, but I didn't like how the pad wasn't really a custom fit on my firearms.

*Plainsman*,

This is certainly a case of look who's calling the kettle black! Good quote job though! 
*Sure SniperPride build a nice rifle, but it's too cumbersome for any real hunting situation, period! I'd hate to see him attempt to carry it into Elk country!* I don't feel sorry for people that think they need a big magnum rifle cartridge and find out its way too much gun for them, its just plain funny to watch.

*SniperPride*,

I chose to not change the butt plate; you don't require any other reason than that! I agree the 8mm Mauser doesn't have much felt recoil.

*Are you asking about caliber or cartridge? Please be more specific!* If its cartridge design I feel you are trying to communicate, then I have too many firearms to list, but my rifle cartridges are 22-250 Remington Ackley Improved, 243 Winchester Ackley Improved, 6mm Remington Ackley Improved, 257 Roberts Ackley Improved, 25-06 Remington Ackley Improved, 270 Winchester Ackley Improved, 7mm (7x57) Mauser Ackley Improved, 7mm-08 Remington Ackley Improved, 284 Winchester, 280 Remington Ackley Improved, 308 Winchester Ackley Improved, 30-06 Springfield Ackley Improved, 8mm-06, 338-06, 358 Winchester, 35 Whelen Ackley Improved, 9.3x62mm Mauser but none have much felt recoil for a man of my stature! *With this supreme list of rifle cartridges I can handle any North American big game animal!*


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

> *Sure SniperPride build a nice rifle, but it's too cumbersome for any real hunting situation, period! I'd hate to see him attempt to carry it into Elk country!* I don't feel sorry for people that think they need a big magnum rifle cartridge and find out its way too much gun for them, its just plain funny to watch.
> 
> *SniperPride*,
> 
> ...


Ok first off, the rifle is not too heavy to carry around with a sling, and if you think it is, perhaps you are not such a big man of "stature" :wink: And hey, I knew how heavy the gun would be, and I built it for the scenarios that I see for hunting, very long range shooting with not alot of walking. Like where I go antelope hunting and whitetail hunting, aside from hunting I just got back from a 1000yd competition with the rifle, so it serves alot of purposes. If I wanted a light "mountain" gun, I could have made one, get the picture? :roll: 
Lastly, you were saying how many custom mausers you shot with steel buttplates, but if it didnt bother you like you just stated, why say it in the first place? 
:sniper:


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Basically rifle recoil doesn't affect me, not till I go past the 458 Lott/460 Weatherby Magnum size cartridges!

Have a great day,
OneShotOneKill*


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You know, I heard OSOK once killed a grizzly with his bare hands, then he headbutted the cubs in the ribs just for pissing him off.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

hell fire mititant tiger, i heard he took downa hippo by holding it under water for over an hour, i sure wish i had custom guns and was a big macho bad *** like him so recoil wouldnt affect me, osok, stop bein a smart *** if you want any of your posts/threads to not be deleted, cause im sick of it


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

hahahahahahhaa what a classic! I love this OSOK character its always so much fun. Who says that?? OSOK tell us a bit about yourself, please! How old are you? What do you do for a living? You crack me up man! We all want to get to know you a little better.


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Good info. for those who may not yet know...after reading the escalating bantering, I think SVL has found a new media for their recoil pads!!!lol...Use your heads!...Only in fun guys...thanks for the laughs! Good luck and Good hunting


----------



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Must say, firing my .300 win mag is no fun. I will only use it for out west trips now. I just bought a .270 for one thing - TO REDUCE RECOIL.

Thanks for the info and testimonial on the Limb Saver recoil pad. I will look into this option. Recoil Sucks.


----------

